# Dead Amp



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well....my Crate V series VFX5112 died on me at practice tonight. No smoke or anything just a small pop and then my volume went almost to nothing on both channels.This was after 2 hours of playing. Tried different cables and another guitar but it is the amp itself. The clean channel also sounded very distorted with the small amout of volume coming through. It has worked fine for me for over a year and the only thing I have done to it was to replace all the tubes with JJs 2 months ago.Seems it might be more than a tube problem.My brother noticed it seemed to be humming alot before this happened. Its still under the 5 year warranty so it will be going to the shop tomorrow. BTW it worked fine Saturday at a 8 hour jam I was at.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Try changing the pre-amp tubes one at a time starting from the one farthest away from the power tubes.

It sounds like a pre-amp tube failure to me..


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Scottone...it was a pre amp tube. I replaced the 4 JJs with the original GTs that came in it and it worked like a charm. Did not have the time to do 1 at a time. My first tube failure in over 30 years of playing!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Thanks Scottone...it was a pre amp tube. I replaced the 4 JJs with the original GTs that came in it and it worked like a charm. Did not have the time to do 1 at a time. My first tube failure in over 30 years of playing!


Glad it worked out for you. 

When you have the time, swap the JJ's into the first position one at a time until you find the dud.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

My band mate has a tube tester. I,ll be there monday to get them checked out.


----------

